# batch-verarbeitung bei fireworks mx



## Stephan Zesiger (11. Januar 2003)

hi all

1.bsp. hab in meinem ordner 30 pics. die haben alle völlig ungeordnete dateinamen. nun möchte ich, dass sie in einer batch-verarbeitung oder wie auch immer die dateinamen pic1, pic2, pic3...pic30 erhalten.

Möglich ?

2. Ist es möglich, bei einem pic effekte anzuwenden, die dann bei der batch-verarbeitung auf alle anderen ebenfalls angewendet werden ?


wenn nein: weiss jemand ob photoshop das könnte ?


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (13. Januar 2003)

hy, bitte nicht alle auf einmal antworten...

kommt, schon, dass muss doch einer wissen:-(


----------



## Adam Wille (21. Februar 2003)

Hoi Skyla 

Hoffe mal, dass es noch nicht bei allem hier zu spät mit der Antwort ist...


> 1.bsp. hab in meinem ordner 30 pics. die haben alle völlig ungeordnete dateinamen. nun möchte ich, dass sie in einer batch-verarbeitung oder wie auch immer die dateinamen pic1, pic2, pic3...pic30 erhalten.
> 
> Möglich ?


Ich bin leider, was Stapelverarbeitung betrifft, nicht wirklich fit, aber gehen dürfte das auf jeden Fall mit einer kleinen *.bat, frag da aber mal lieber hier in der Programmier-Ecke nach, die können das unter Garantie.


> 2. Ist es möglich, bei einem pic effekte anzuwenden, die dann bei der batch-verarbeitung auf alle anderen ebenfalls angewendet werden ?
> 
> wenn nein: weiss jemand ob photoshop das könnte ?


Ab der 6er-Version von PS ist das mit den Aktionen möglich, dass du für diverse Bilder ein und dieselben Effekte drüberjagst, aber automatisch wird das wohl nicht gehen, indem du einfach die Bildliste angibst.

Denke, du musst dann schon von Hand alle einzeln öffnen und dann kurz die Aktionen abrufen.

Aber besser als gar nix. 

hth,
Geist


----------



## Mariposso (25. Februar 2003)

Du kannst mit einer Batch-Verarbeitung recht einfach umbenennen. Am Besten mit Präfix oder Suffix, d.h. den namen wird etwas voran odern hintenan gesetzt.

Effekte anwenden sollte auch gehen mit Batch.


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (25. Februar 2003)

Interessant. Weisst Du auch zufällig wie ? 
Gruss Skyla


----------



## Mariposso (25. Februar 2003)

Batch-Verarbeitung starten, Dateien Auswählen, Umbenennen auswählen, Präfix (oder Suffix) auswählen, fertig...


----------



## Stephan Zesiger (25. Februar 2003)

nee ich meine das mit den effekten.


----------

